# Help!!! Rectal prolapse in 4mo heifer calf



## rniare (Jul 23, 2011)

Newbie here. I have read all posts back from 2009, taken me 3mos to read. I have learned a lot. I thank you all for what I have learned. Last week my heifer calf had a bloody rear end. I suspected coccidiosis and called the vet, he confirmed and had me give Corid. She bounced back quick. Now this morning, DH tells me to come see her, and there she is with a rectal prolapse, about 2 inches of rectum hanging out. I was able to gently reduce it back in place. It stayed but she was trying to push it back out, like she was grunting to have a bowel movement. There was bloody mucous. What now???? Her bowels have been loose since last week. She eats good and walks around like she feels ok. How do you treat this? I will be calling the vet again and having him see her, but any experience out there with this. This doesnt not seem good to me. Wonder what her chances are at overcoming this? Would love your input.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

As soon as possible speak with your vet again. This may well be a calf to take to the livestock auction or put into freezer.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

SORRY BUT WHAT ^^^^^^^ HE SAID



if a calf is having that much trouble...what would a cow have....I would just not take the chance of raising it for a few years to bred and then at calfing time have this happen ..yes you said rectal prolapse but if it is weak they show up again at the worst time


I have seen this happen at the feed lot when first put on feed....seems like it gets better but never goes away

vet I think will give banamine for swelling and a antibotic


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

That is not a good start for a possible herd cow. I think these other two are on the right track. Yes, call the vet and see if you can get her fixed up, but I wouldn't suggest breeding her.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I don't really consider a 2 inch butt blossom as a "prolapse". I've never seen a calf this young with a true prolapse. My guess is that the irritation from the cocci has the calf straining a bit. As to the long term future of this calf I would look at the big picture. Is the calf otherwise healthy and thrifty, or is it generally a poor doer?


----------



## rniare (Jul 23, 2011)

gonna see the Vet this afternoon. Her little hiney is puckered up tight now since I got it back in. She is hungry. Munching on hay. Is that a good idea I wonder? Roughage a good idea or would electrolytes and egg be better for her? She hasnt been a grade A calf since we got her. Not growing fast like her counterparts. She has been breathing with a rasp for 2 months, little cough, not bad, she romps around, eyes are clear and bright. We'll see what the vet says. Thanks for your input!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a "poor doer" to me. She most likely survived a bad case of pneumonia. They usually never fully recover from these kinds of lung problems. You can ship her and get virtually nothing for her, or try to put enough weight on her to make decent beef. Either way I wouldn't pin a whole lot of hope on her or spend too much money trying to keep her alive. Personally I would try to get her through winter, put her on pasture, and butcher her when the grass plays out next fall.


----------



## rniare (Jul 23, 2011)

Banamine and antibiotics are what was done. He says she is weak from the loose stools and irritation. Her rectum has stayed inside, came out for a few minutes but went back on its own. Hopefully she improves, but I agree, not putting a lot into her. We'll see how she does. Hate to send her to the freezer camp but dont want her to suffer either. She is a doll! Thanks again for all your words of wisdom.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hey, who knows, stranger things have happened. If her lungs sound good next summer keep her and breed her.


----------



## rniare (Jul 23, 2011)

Update, little bugger is doing pretty good. No more bleeding, rectum staying in place. Still has bit of loose green/brown stool. Acting happy, eyes are clear. Wondering what her feed should be? More roughage, less roughage? She was weaned but since needing to give her the Corid, she is drinking bottle again with cow milk not MR (didnt want to buy a new bag). Adding egg and electrolytes to 1/2 strength milk. Likes her hay. Big boys dont let her have much free food. They gobble it all down. What say you? Ideas would be great!


----------

